# Breaking down the P250



## Dougsboy (Mar 20, 2009)

Of the handguns that I own, this new Sig is the most simple thing to break down and clean. Are all Sigs this simple? It may be just me but my 1911 is a real pain in the rear.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

My P229 is pretty simple, but the XDs that were used to fund it's purchase were also pretty easy. My P3AT is the gun I have that usually is a PITA to reassemble.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Dougsboy said:


> Of the handguns that I own, this new Sig is the most simple thing to break down and clean. Are all Sigs this simple? It may be just me but my 1911 is a real pain in the rear.


The Sig 250 is unlike any other gun in it's class.. Completely modular design with the fire control mech completely removable from the frame. I'm betting a beautiful thing to clean. Spray, wipe, dry, lube, wipe, done.

I'm starting to see some 250's out there in .45 acp from factory.
Nice. :smt033

Yeah the take-down is no selling point on a 1911.. Remember this is 100 yr old technology, as sweet as a good-running 1911 is, it's a bear to take down until you get it mastered.


----------

